# My Terrarium Set-Up



## Uncle Herp (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, here I'd like to share the terrarium that I DIY from a normal 24 inch aquarium. What was done here is to remove part of the front glass, install an aluminum track and slip in a glass sliding door. There you are, a DIY sliding glass door fronted terrarium. 

For the cover, with a bit of carpentry knowledge, I used wood and plastic PVC mesh. The cover fits snug into place. For my geckos, I do not have to install extra latch but should I want to put snakes in there, the latch (on the inside bottom part of the top cover) has to be installed !

Here's some pic...










The occupant...my male Leopard Gecko..










Another view of one of my DIY terrarium... (awaiting occupants)


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

wow they are amazing, can you tell me where you got the aluminum tracks from please, i can only find plastic, but those are much better. 

i would love to make one for my ATBs, a double one, out of one big tank.
so if you dont mind me stealing ur idea, some tips would be nice, and if you dont want me to steal ur idea...tuff, cos i am!  
(when i brag i will giv u some credit)

also, do you need an extra peice of glass, or did you use the original front panel.

thanks 
dan


----------



## Uncle Herp (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments darkdan99. It is fairly easy to buy those tracks in Malaysia. I do not mind you taking the idea cause we are here to share our experiences and knowledge. After cutting the front panel of the aquarium, there is not enough glass to make the sliding door. So I bought some glass which was cut to size. It was fairly easy... and the best thing the whole project cost much much less than if you buy one. The quality might be debatable but as long as it is functional.. I don't mind.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

hmm well the tracks arnt as easy to fond here in england lol, and as for the quality, it looks great and does its job well...


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Great job i need some of them runners 2 lol


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I've seen metal tracks in B&Q but I can't remember what metal they were.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

the metal runners from B&Q are aluminium but a word of warning....they can rip the glass so bits splinter off...you have t make sure the glass is really rounded and be very careful..i much prefer plastic...no chance of flying splinters...luckily it was my eye that almost got stabbed not one of my chams...


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

i dont know if i sound daft asking this, but are the fish tanks ok to put a heat mat on the bottom??? or would u have to put the head mat on something to keep it off the glass????


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

Brilliant tank its awsome :no1:


----------

